# canreef shutdown



## reeferious

has anyone been able to access canreef site last few days?


----------



## petlaur

Was able to get on canreef yesterday, no probs., can't seem to get on today at all.


----------



## fkshiu

If it's not back up by tomorrow I'll contact a couple of their mods by other means.


----------



## petlaur

fkshiu said:


> If it's not back up by tomorrow I'll contact a couple of their mods by other means.


Thx, much appreciated.....can't live without the site as I check it out every day.


----------



## neven

well its hosts are up, i tried using its ip address to access it, still times out


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Not working for me either. Was able to access it at 1:30am but not this morning. Tried calling one of the mods but he's not available right now. Probably camping this weekend.


----------



## petlaur

Well, there's always reef central to get my sw fix until canreef is back up and running.


----------



## skabooya

oh geez thank you. I thought it was my computer acting stupid again. There have been a few times where I havent been able to get onto canreef.


----------



## scherzo

I hope it comes back too! I had trouble the other day..z got a database error. This happens sometimes... I've had it happen twice on a few databases/forum systems I run. 
I just hope they backed up the database...


----------



## veng68

Canreef online again

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It seems like at least once a week or every two weeks, my computer can't open up Canreef and gets that same database error warning too.

Canreef worked again last night around 1:30am.


----------



## chaloupa

Kind of makes you feel like you've lost a friend when it goes down...and then you keep checking, and checking and checking......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Thank goodness it's NOT just ME


----------



## reeferious

*canreef shutdown again*

looks like canreef shuts down again


----------



## Norstar

Mee too


----------



## Jay2x

CANREEF does not have enough banwidth, they either need to switch servers or upgrade their own servers.


----------



## Keri

I can't get on either


----------



## snow

Does anyone know when it will be fixed?


----------



## veng68

aznjayx said:


> CANREEF does not have enough banwidth, they either need to switch servers or upgrade their own servers.


Probably not......... they just switched to new servers and they have never had a problem with bandwidth.

I hope it's not a DOD attack.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Thats what happens when you all are traders and switch to the dark side. lol But seriously where is it???


----------



## Jay2x

veng68 said:


> Probably not......... they just switched to new servers and they have never had a problem with bandwidth.
> 
> I hope it's not a DOD attack.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


hahha ran out of hostings, and then not renewed?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Canreef seems to have been down for the last 2 or 3 days now.


----------



## George

veng68 said:


> Probably not......... they just switched to new servers and they have never had a problem with bandwidth.
> 
> I hope it's not a DOD attack.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


I think you meant DoS (Denial of Service) attack?


----------



## Rogue9

It's back up now.


----------

